# Salary & Home Affordability by State



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Some interesting stats. We put 12% (30-yr) down initially on our home in WI.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Ugh...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Makes sense. LadySquare and I spent our last penny on our new spot. It's gonna be Top Ramen for the next 30 years...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't even live in the expensive part of California! @leggo PE may have to moonlight making waffles at Pier 39.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2018)

I wonder if the "average home" is comparable for each state (sq ft, brs, ba, lot size, etc.)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2018)

In my area it averages ~$200/sq. ft.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I don't even live in the expensive part of California! @leggo PE may have to moonlight making waffles at Pier 39.


Might need to, yeah, open a bakery. My menu would have sourdough bread, wholewheat sourdough bread, sourdough pretzels, and if I get my act together, sourdough bagels and pizza dough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Might need to, yeah, open a bakery. My menu would have sourdough bread, wholewheat sourdough bread, sourdough pretzels, and if I get my act together, sourdough bagels and pizza dough.


In SF, you will probably make more money selling fancy sourdough to the gourmands than your day job!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Except the bar for sourdough here is also exceptionally high.

Which reminds me, I had some sourdough bread as toast at my friends' spot in VT over the past weekend and WOW it's nothing like the sourdough I make. Such a closed crumb!

And to bring it back to the original post, they own their house and it's quite a nice one!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Might need to, yeah, open a bakery. My menu would have sourdough bread, wholewheat sourdough bread, sourdough pretzels, and if I get my act together, sourdough bagels and pizza dough.


Will you have any GF options available?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Median home value in Iowa is $137k, vs Sacramento CA @ $313k.  That is not even comparing size, quality, etc.  When we bought our first home 15 years ago, we made well over the $44k salary needed to buy the average home, but spent less than the average home cost.  Only put down 5%.  It felt tight for a while.  New house is well over the average, but then again we are now a 2 engineer family, and aren't poor anymore.  The second load to buy the adjacent property.... well, it will be tight again for a while.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Yeah, I live in a really expensive city so the salary listed for Texas just won't cut it for buying a house here.  Maybe in the suburbs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 22, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Yeah, I live in a really expensive city so the salary listed for Texas just won't cut it for buying a house here.  Maybe in the suburbs.


Come to Iowa!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Will you have any GF options available?


Maybe! I haven't experimented with any GF flour (yet).


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 24, 2018)

Arizona's average?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2018)

canadagoose said:


> Arizona's average?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2018)

This graphic shows some of our sticker shock when we moved from GA to CO - but I guess they use the statewide average?

I think If I moved back to ATL the houses have gone up just as much if you want to be in a decent suburb, only difference is you would get more SF for your buck than here.

Utah is a little suprising? I always heard SLC was a fairly affordable place to live if you can put up with the Mormons running the town..


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2018)

You can see there one of the main reasons I left Hawaii.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 25, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> You can see there one of the main reasons I left Hawaii.


I've always heard how expensive Hawaii was...but it was hard to understand until I visited.  Cost of living seems insane over there. I don't blame you for leaving.


----------



## Szar (Jun 25, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> You can see there one of the main reasons I left Hawaii.


It costs $55 to mail 4 books there.  That state can rot in heck.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 26, 2018)

@leggo PE

http://www.sfweekly.com/news/117400-salary-qualifies-as-low-income-in-sf/


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> In my area it averages ~$200/sq. ft.


I paid almost 300  :12:


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> This graphic shows some of our sticker shock when we moved from GA to CO - but I guess they use the statewide average?
> 
> I think If I moved back to ATL the houses have gone up just as much if you want to be in a decent suburb, only difference is you would get more SF for your buck than here.
> 
> Utah is a little suprising? I always heard SLC was a fairly affordable place to l﻿ive if you can put up ﻿with the Mormons running the town..


i have fam in utah. my cousin says it's expensive, but her property taxes are 900...a year.


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

And finally, I don't make the salary required for the average of the state, and live in the 2nd most expensive location. makes sense to me


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

Also filed under "its a small world"... there is a girl I worked with for about a year in Atlanta who moved to the Bay Area about a decade ago- she recently transferred to our Denver office. But she has been amused with how cheap things are in Denver. Said its unreal that you can even get lunch for less than $10 Bucks! Said like milk is around $7/ Gallon there?


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Also filed under "its a small world"... there is a girl I worked with for about a year in Atlanta who moved to the Bay Area about a decade ago- she recently transferred to our Denver office. But she has been amused with how cheap things are in Denver. Said its unreal that you can even get lunch for less than $10 Bucks! Said like milk is around $7/ Gallon there?﻿﻿﻿


I believe it. it's between 4 and 6 here.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @leggo PE
> 
> http://www.sfweekly.com/news/117400-salary-qualifies-as-low-income-in-sf/


Yeah, guess I need to kick the fiance out of the house... And have a few kids??


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, guess I need to kick the fiance out of the house... And have a few kids??


You may want to have the kids then kick him out...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

I do think for two people making $117K in most metro areas is not really a lot of money anymore. One person making that is a slightly different story


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2018)

Want to make fatty money?  Be a cop in Methuen, MA

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/06/25/raises-for-methuen-police-threaten-put-town-financial-jeopardy/Ru7JyZwCQGiXchM28u8seO/story.html


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You may want to have the kids then kick him out...


Probably the better order in which to do things.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 26, 2018)

lolololololol being single in DC lololololol


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I paid almost 300  :12:




Come to Michigan.  I sold my last house for under $40/sq foot, and bought the new one for under $100/sq foot (which includes 25 acres of land.)  Though if you don't include the finished walkout basement it's closer to $150/sq foot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> Come to Michigan.  I sold my last house for under $40/sq foot, and bought the new one for under $100/sq foot (which includes 25 acres of land.)  Though if you don't include the finished walkout basement it's closer to $150/sq foot.


But then she'd have to live in Michigan.


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

^^


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 26, 2018)

Sure it's cold in winter, but it frees up cash flow for travel to warm places!


----------



## User1 (Jun 26, 2018)

but then you have to have time off to go to the warm place

that sounds dirty. i'm leaving it


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

I'll allow it


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> but then you have to have time off to go to the warm place
> 
> that sounds dirty. i'm leaving it


Tell us more about this warm place. Is it also wet?


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Tell us more about this warm place. Is it also wet?


Sounds swampy.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Tell us more about this warm place. Is it also wet?


too far bro.  well i guess it is ok, you didn't say moist...


----------



## csb (Jun 26, 2018)

akwooly said:


> too far bro.  well i guess it is ok, you didn't say moist...


ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2018)

Had to do some digging, but here in Auckland you'll need ~$110k USD ($145k NZD) for the median house.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2018)

akwooly said:


> too far bro.  well i guess it is ok, you didn't say moist...






csb said:


> ldman:


MMMMMOOOOOIIIIIISSSSSSSTTTTTT


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

How shaggy is the entrance to the warm area?


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 26, 2018)

I dunno.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2018)

^^^ That is not surprising...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry - didn't mean to say that out loud....


----------



## User1 (Jun 27, 2018)

well, there's this thing called air conditioned seats now. super helpful.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

those are awesome! my loaner car from jeep is all black, black seats, interior, sucks in the heat, but was glad to find the "cooled" seats feature..


----------



## User1 (Jun 27, 2018)

yeah i love mine!!!!!!!!!

and when my back is sore i can alternate heat and cool for proper therapy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 27, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I paid almost 300  :12:






mudpuppy said:


> Come to Michigan.  I sold my last house for under $40/sq foot, and bought the new one for under $100/sq foot (which includes 25 acres of land.)  Though if you don't include the finished walkout basement it's closer to $150/sq foot.


Ours was $108/SF.  $133/SF when you add in the cost of the adjacent lot we bought last year.  Sold old one for $70/sf


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2018)

say a prayer for all the Cali people moving to Reno.. (The reno people need the prayers btw) 

https://amp-rgj-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.rgj.com/amp/711919002


----------

